# Biting raw feet



## jackiehedgie (Sep 24, 2009)

My hedgie has cuts on all 4 of her paws, which have been bloody on and off for 3 days now. I removed her wheel and bathe her to prevent infection, but now I'm thinking that she is chewing her own paws  Is this possible? How long does it usually take for them to heal?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, it's quite possible your hedgie is sucking or biting on her feet. They probably feel funny to her - maybe irritated or itchy as the wounds scab over. Provided there is no sign of infection, you can try putting vaseline on them. 

Without the sucking or biting, and with wheel removed, I'd expect little foot wounds to heal in less than a week. With the sucking or biting... gosh... it could take a long, long time if she keeps irritating the areas.

I should ask: how did she get these cuts in the first place... If whatever caused it is still present, she could routinely re-injure herself in the same way.


----------



## jackiehedgie (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks,
I'm not sure how she got the cuts on her feet, I'm assuming it was from her wheel or scratching at her wooden hut at night (she usually climbs on top of it then slides off the side or digs while inside it)-- I assumed this from reading other posts here. The cuts are circular on the pads of her feet, mostly towards the pinky toes.


----------



## jackiehedgie (Sep 24, 2009)

She isn't bleeding today, I think scabs are starting to finally form, but she is definitely walking a lot slower than normal and feels cold when I hold her.. Is she due for a vet visit?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

jackiehedgie said:


> She isn't bleeding today, I think scabs are starting to finally form, but she is definitely walking a lot slower than normal and feels cold when I hold her.. Is she due for a vet visit?


The Vet couldn't hurt


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would try bumping the heat up a bit and keep an eye on her... if she is still chewing, you might need to wrap them somehow to keep her from irritating them.

If you use wood shavings, switching for a few days onto a piece of light colored fleece or even a folded sheet might help her feet heal more quickly... though if she decides that it is a digging opportunity then maybe not. See how she reacts, I guess.


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

If you are worried about infection, you can always wash her feet then apply some Polysporin (not triple antibiotic or neosporin) to help prevent infection. Stella had a tiny soar on her foot about where you described. I made sure it stayed clean and put some polysporin on her paw and it cleared up quickly. If you could I'd switch to liners or a sheet till they heal that way no dust or tiny debris could slow down the healing process. Good luck to you and your hedgie, Ya'll are in my thoughts and prayers for speedy recovery!

Hedgie hugs,
Amanda


----------

